# manual seats for power seats



## mando25 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey guys whats up! So I have an 06 altima with manual seats but wanted to see of anyone knows if I can change them out for power seats? Like I know the 04 maximas fit and the altimas as well but would I have to buy an extra connection to hook them up for my airbags and sensors or would it be a quick connect and go type of thing? 

Any help would be cool! Thanks!


----------



## bayarea1 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi, I have a 2012 Altima and was wondering if Nissan ran the electricity to the manual seats. I have not dissassembled yet to find out.
Did you ever find out?


----------

